# Flowmaster



## b14sentrafjs (Mar 7, 2005)

I was talking with the guy that does all my and my friends exhaust work and he was asking me if he could do a flowmaster muffler on my b14. He would give me the muffler and all i would have to pay for is some of the piping. he would also give me all new pipping. what do you think of this and how do u think it would sound???


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

prolly would sounds good since its flowmaster, but i dont think anyone has done it, so go for it


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

b14sentrafjs said:


> I was talking with the guy that does all my and my friends exhaust work and he was asking me if he could do a flowmaster muffler on my b14. He would give me the muffler and all i would have to pay for is some of the piping. he would also give me all new pipping. what do you think of this and how do u think it would sound???


Make sure you dont go any size larger in diameter than 2". If you do go bigger you will end up loosing power rather than gaining.


----------



## rfc_lockhart (Aug 5, 2005)

*2 1/4"*

i dissagree with the 2" quote i got a 2 1/4 exhaust and get 3 more hp than my previous 2" on the dyno


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

what was your TQ #?

Show the dyno runs from both.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

rfc_lockhart said:


> i dissagree with the 2" quote i got a 2 1/4 exhaust and get 3 more hp than my previous 2" on the dyno


 Really unless you had the 2" exhaust on the first run and the put the 2 1/4" exhaust on for the second run, your numbers will be slightly scewed.. secondly what mods do you have and thirdly, what are the tq numbers.


----------



## masternater013 (Oct 19, 2005)

i went with a 2 1/4 inch pipes cherry bomb resinator and FLOWMASTER 60series MUFFLER and it sounds great. it is very low but noticable. its dosent sound like a honda. it had before with no resinator it would break in tone around 4grand


----------



## b14sentrafjs (Mar 7, 2005)

Ya i talked with the guy at the shop today and he said he will do a 2 inch mandrel bent pipping (res or no res) and the muffler is going to be a 40 series delta flow... i think i am going to put a resonator on just due to the amount of airflow.


----------



## BlackNismo95 (Nov 20, 2004)

I had the flowmaster 40 series on my sentra.. it was 2 1/4 and sounded great. Have you ever heard a pt cruiser with the smae muffler? It sounds exactly like that (I have no resonator). My buddy has the same muffler on his cruiser and everyone would mistake us for eachother when we drove by. He used to think my car running was actually his.


----------



## b14sentrafjs (Mar 7, 2005)

BlackNismo95 said:


> I had the flowmaster 40 series on my sentra.. it was 2 1/4 and sounded great. Have you ever heard a pt cruiser with the smae muffler? It sounds exactly like that (I have no resonator). My buddy has the same muffler on his cruiser and everyone would mistake us for eachother when we drove by. He used to think my car running was actually his.


Nice sounds like its a go...the only thing is should i go 2" or 21/4" i am going to leave the resonator off for now then i am going see how it sounds and decide after that!!... Nismo have any sound ckips/ videos??? :cheers:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

rfc_lockhart said:


> i dissagree with the 2" quote i got a 2 1/4 exhaust and get 3 more hp than my previous 2" on the dyno


you can disagree all you want...but sorry you're wrong


----------



## BlackNismo95 (Nov 20, 2004)

no i don't have any sound/vid clips. I swapped mufflers to a fart can cause I wanted the import sound.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Post the dyno sheets up. Exhaust piping sizing has been tested many times with different diameters and 2" was found to produce the most gain out of all the diameters.


----------



## b14sentrafjs (Mar 7, 2005)

Alright 2" it is... should be going on sometime around thanksgiving hopefully...but as soon as it is up i will post a vid of the sound!!! Thanks guys


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

I've had many different exhaust setups.... 6 years ago I had 2.25" piping 24" resonator and a 60series delta flow... I would highly suggest you do not run that muffler. It's a baffled muffler not straight through. It is deep but it resonates into the cabin like crazy... drove me nuts! and its not stainless steel. so it'll rust in a couple months. thats a bitch. 

Get a magnaflow street series that's what I have now and it's pretty mellow, my intake is louder. Also get a resonator aka pre muffler aka cherry bomb. The longer the better. I fit barely a 30" by trimming the ends. Use 2" mandrel bent pipe. Make sure whatever muffler or resonator you get it has a perforated core. the pictures of the perforated mufflers here: 

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/engine.php#Exhaust Systems


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dundee said:


> I've had many different exhaust setups.... 6 years ago I had 2.25" piping 24" resonator and a 60series delta flow... I would highly suggest you do not run that muffler. It's a baffled muffler not straight through. It is deep but it resonates into the cabin like crazy... drove me nuts! and its not stainless steel. so it'll rust in a couple months. thats a bitch.
> 
> Get a magnaflow street series that's what I have now and it's pretty mellow, my intake is louder. Also get a resonator aka pre muffler aka cherry bomb. The longer the better. I fit barely a 30" by trimming the ends. Use 2" mandrel bent pipe. Make sure whatever muffler or resonator you get it has a perforated core. the pictures of the perforated mufflers here:
> 
> http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/engine.php#Exhaust Systems


I totally agree, the flowmaster's, or most of them, are baffled design's which are less than ideal. Get a straight through design if you can.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I had purchased some Sebring mufflers. These are free flow (straight through) and they sounded great. I had then put 2.5in pipes on my Altima and i left the resinator off, it vibrated in the cabin and i didnt like it. I put another resinator on and it barley did anything. I also used aluminum pipping instead of stainless steel. I am not sure if that will make a difference, but what i did, didnt work that good. I dont think i got that much HP. I plan on going to Mossy performance and have them put on their system. Just a thought. I hope it works for you no matter what you do. I wasted 165.00 dollars.

FYI - I have recieved a lot of help from these dudes in this forum.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

skootz1 said:


> I had purchased some Sebring mufflers. These are free flow (straight through) and they sounded great. I had then put 2.5in pipes on my Altima and i left the resinator off, it vibrated in the cabin and i didnt like it. I put another resinator on and it barley did anything. I also used aluminum pipping instead of stainless steel. I am not sure if that will make a difference, but what i did, didnt work that good. I dont think i got that much HP. I plan on going to Mossy performance and have them put on their system. Just a thought. I hope it works for you no matter what you do. I wasted 165.00 dollars.
> 
> FYI - I have recieved a lot of help from these dudes in this forum.


hmm.. why would you use aluminum piping that is just crazy.. SS is the only way to go for exhaust mods or a mild steal. correct me if im wrong, but i believe aluminum has a bad heat transfer rate and it will expand alot when heated. That is prolly want you gained minimal performance.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually most of the piping is aluminized, not 100% aluminum.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> hmm.. why would you use aluminum piping that is just crazy.. SS is the only way to go for exhaust mods or a mild steal. correct me if im wrong, but i believe aluminum has a bad heat transfer rate and it will expand alot when heated. That is prolly want you gained minimal performance.


Thats why i come here. You live and learn and now i have the knowledge (due to my own dumb ass wasting money) to share with others so that they dont make the same mistake i did.

I thought it was 100% aluminum, thanks for the correction.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wes said:


> Actually most of the piping is aluminized, not 100% aluminum.


but it still wouldn't have as good of a flow rate would it. I would think SS flows better and disappates heat better. You want a material that wont heat up as much allowing the exhaust to flow better (same reason for mandrel bent exhaust). Well that is the constant heating and cooling will lead to cracking. Is my logic right.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I will let everyone know after this weekend. Since i had made the mistake in the exhaust by using aluminized pipping. I will post my results on my other post regarding Altima 2005 3.5SE Exhaust.


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

how much (on average) should a 2" mandrel bent cat-back with a magnaflow into a nice siny tip cost?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

zachmccool said:


> how much (on average) should a 2" mandrel bent cat-back with a magnaflow into a nice siny tip cost?


a few hundred.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

Buy these parts mail order and bring them to the shop:

cherry bomb resonator ~$30
3 2" 180 degree u bend (mandrel bent) ~ $20 * 3 = ~$60
Manaflow street series muffler ~$150

Ask around around local part stores for a good exhaust shop. Speak to the places about what YOU want done. Dont let them try and tell you what you want. The one that listens first and ask questions before they make suggestions is the place you want to go to. Remember its your money and your car, you want it done right. Unless they have a bunch of SR20s & GA16's laying around the place, they dont know whats best for your car.

Labor ~$75

30 + 60 +150 + 75 = $315 total


----------

